# Super BASS HORN!



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

If you guys want to take bass horn tech to the next level take a look at this install:

http://vincent.brient.free.fr/bass_horn.htm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The guy who owns that setup posts on Audio Asylum in the high efficiency section...very impressive setup.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> The guy who owns that setup posts on Audio Asylum in the high efficiency section...very impressive setup.


What's his name on there?

Winslow, you've proven time and time again to be up and up on the very high end of things. 

Here's another one for you:

http://www.kbrooksaudio.net/custom.html

I'm surprised nobody is talking about these horn setups.....or is it too extreme for the DIYMA crowd?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would have to go searching for it...but it was vincent something.

Yeah, those Brooks horns you posted use 2 ALE subwoofer compression drivers per horn. Those babies are about 220 pounds each...10" around and about 20" deep- and are 105 dB efficient (each). Cost per bass driver is about $30,000 for the ceramic and double that for the Alinco one.

So homeboy has a cool six figures in the subbass drivers a lone.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, I would just love to here A really high end setup like that.


----------

